# aristocraft 0-4-0 price



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

I was reading my new issue of garden railways and found a company listing the aristocraft live steam 0-4-0 for over $800.  I thought the price was supposed to be close to the price of a ruby.  I have not seen it in person and I guess we will have to wait for reports from diamondhead but doesn't this seem a bit on the high side?  Maybe this is such a new listing that this is the msrp?  Or maybe Im just not seeing the big picture???
what do you guys think?
Matt


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I was also under the imprssion that they would be under $800 but the one dealer I saw in the mag had it for $845.  Think I'll pass on it and wait for the 2-4-2 (Rogers)  as it fit the bill a little better.  We had the 0-4-0 on our club layout last year at the Perry show.  It ran well but who needs a LS switcher. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif Later RJD


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

boy am I outta the loop.....a Rogers Live Steamer? wow/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know if Aristo upgraded the LS 0-4-0, but I can't imagine people buying a production model based on the prototype I saw last year for over $800...  IMHO it left a lot to be desired. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would say that AC did the up grades as they did with the Mike.  Yep AC says (not holding breath on this) that the Rogers LS should be here by fall.  If so this is the loco I will buy next as it will fit right in with my rolling stock.  Later RJD


----------



## smandl (Jan 7, 2008)

How about the mallet in live steam 
is there talk from AC? 
Thanks 
matt


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt
I recall in a conversation with Lewis that the Mallet was/is his favorite engine.  He does/did have an interest in a live steam version but as to possible production run, only he knows.  If the Mikado is any reflection of the possible cost of such an offering in portion to Aster Mike and Accucraft AC-12 then a projected price would be around $2750 but that depends on the extent of steam delivery system in the design of the Mallet (one engine vs. two engine actually powered).  So states my cracked crystal ball!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to see the Mallet made into a LS  but not in my life time.  Later RJD


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 01/16/2008 1:42 PM


Matt
I recall in a conversation with Lewis that the Mallet was/is his favorite engine.  He does/did have an interest in a live steam version but as to possible production run, only he knows.  If the Mikado is any reflection of the possible cost of such an offering in portion to Aster Mike and Accucraft AC-12 then a projected price would be around $2750 but that depends on the extent of steam delivery system in the design of the Mallet (one engine vs. two engine actually powered).  So states my cracked crystal ball!



Well, it would be cool if they would make that, whats even better, when they announce it, it will give me time to save up some coin before it gets shipped. I'd buy one and I'll tell Lewis that I will when I see him at the ECLSTS in March! I like early announcements when it comes to steam locos, If I new about the Accucraft C-21s before they were all gone..... but thats another story, and I'm not here to whine. I'm still wondering about that Accucraft goof up a little while ago when they showed a live steam climax on their product update page. I needs lots of lead time to save up some coin!


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

FYI, I did get a chance to talk with Lewis at Diamondhead.  He said the SRP on the 0-4-0 was $1,000 but we would see varying prices below that from dealers.  So I would imagine that the $800 range is probably right.


----------



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

Sorry that I am coming into this conversation about 6 months too late, but does anyone know if the 0-4-0 will be radio controlled just like the mike? If so, that would completely justify the additional cost over the going rate for a Ruby. Does anyone have a picture of the test engine? 

Thanks


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

There were some pix on the Aristo site. Jerry


----------

